# Monday Night Report



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fulish850 came over from Pensacola and joined me for a quick trip. 

Got fooled again by my Weatherman and put in at 7:30 (D.I.) North side of the Island. Went to the West end and picked up 2. Picked up another 2 at the East end of the Island - plus 4 mullet and a sheepshead.

Strong winds got even stronger as the night went on. Called it quits at 1:30. Tough to see the bottom with the water cloudy/muddy and ripples on top. Maybe next time.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

At least you went. With all the wind we've had this week it might be awhile before it clears up again.


----------

